# ازاى تعرف ياواد انت أن البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع


زى ماجبت موضوع للبنات 

ايه هى انواع البنات اللى بيحبها الشباب

فكان طبعا واجب عليا انى اساعد الشباب 

بموضوع زى ده كده...

بس يارب يطمر فيـــــهم 

ههههههههههههههههههه


علشان تعرف انك بتحب حد الموضوع سهل جداااا وبسيط اوووووى .. حبة سرحان 
على شوية سهر بالليل .. شوية اغانى هابطة وتفكير مستمر .. عصبية زايدة ومرات 
تتقلب برومانسية وحنية مفرطة بحيث تبقى ماشى تحضن فى عمود عمود فى شقتك 
وتقابل عامل النظافة عندك فى الجامعة بالاحضان كانة ابن خال والدتك من البلد ...
لما الحب يزيد اوى يبقى حبة فشل فى الدراسة .. او العكس .. على حسب دافع الحب 


بغض النظر بقة عن ان النهاية بتكون انفصلتو لية ولا ازاى مش مهم .. بس المهم ان 
ساعتها الحب كان موجود .. وانت حسيت بية .. ودة المهم


نيجى للاهم بقة .. ازاى تعرف ان حد بيحبك .. ازاى تعرف ان واحدة بتحبك 
والكلام خاصة للشباب لانهم فى الغالب اساسا بيبوحو بمشاعرهم على طول 
مبيبقوش عندهم فن التقل ممكن فى موضوع على جنب كدة ابقى اديهم 
كورس مكثف فى الموضوع دة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشترى منى يا باشا بقة ازاى تعرف ان البنت اللى قدامك بتحبك 
ما يعرف فى امريكا بنكتة البطة .. قولها نكتة سخيفة لا معنى لها 
وانتظر لترى رد فعلها .. اه والله مش مصدقنى .. اصبر بس معايا للاخر .. 
قولها نكتة من بتوع عزب شو اللى هيا مرة واحد راح يشترى بقرش حلاوة الراجل قالة
معنديش وهو عندة جوة ..
او ممكن بتاعة مرة بطة نزلت تعوم من غير طوق ومكانتش بتعرف تعوم بس سبحان الله
عامت وراحت البر التانى سليمة ... هاهاهاهاها .. كدة يعنى 
اللى هيا النكت اللى تجيب شلل فورى دية بتاعة زمان ..


هتقول النكتة ومن رد فعل البنت اللى قدامك هتعرف مشاعرها ... 
اذا ضحكت ضحك تمثيليا مبالغا فية ( فتلك الفتاة ترسم على زواج .. وهو ما يشغل بالهااساسا)
فنصيحة لو مبتحبهاش ابعد .. ولو بتحبها بردو ابعد لانك بالنسبالها مجرد صفقة 

اذا سخرت منك ومن سخافة النكتة ( فتلك تراك اخا وصديقا لا اكثر )
فنصيحة من خالتك مرمر .. متصارحهاش اساسا بمشاعرك علشان اكيد هتخسرك . . ومش هتعرفوا
ترجعو حتى علاقة الصداقة اللى كانت بينكوا 


اذا ضحكت ضحك مجاملة ولم تعلق ( هذا معناة انك مش فى دماغها اساسا )
فى الحالة دية بقولك بردو متصارحهاش بحبك .. لان كدة انت هترخص مشاعرك ..
سيبها وربنا هيعوضك .. بس خلى مشاعرك غاليه .. 

اذا ابتسمت ابتسامة يشوبها شئ من الضيق ( فتلك عـــــــــاشقة .. لا تحب ان تراك سخيفا 
او غبيا .. ولا تسطيع ان تصارحك بغباء ما قلت لخوفها ان تجرحك .. )


ونصيحتى ليك طبعا .. انحنى لمشاعرها احتراما .. وصارحها بحبك ليها .. 
وروح اتقدم وانجز واشكر البطة قصدى النكتة 

ابسط يا عم عرفت انها بتحبك .. بس نصيحتى الاخيرة .. صلح الموقف معاها بقة
علشان اساسا اساسا اكيد كرهتك بعد النكتة الهبلة اللى قلتهالها .. 
وحوالى 50 او 90 % مش طايقة تبص فى وشك وبتقول يا ميلة بختى حبيت واحد معاق

أى خدمـــــة يا شباب 

أنا بحب أساعد..:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## K A T Y (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

_*ههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*يخرب عقلك يا مرمر فضحتينا*_​ 
_*كدا طيب افرض انا مش عايزاه ياخد باله اني بحبه*_​ 
_*وشاف موضوعك يبقي انا رحت في خبر كان*_​ 
_*بس علي العموم جميل قوي يا قمر*_​ 
_*ربنا يخليكي لينا*_​


----------



## twety (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ايه يامرمر يامفترهي الكلام ده

طب ما اهو ممكن تكون واحده عادى يعنى

بتحب النكت الرخمه دى
وتضحك خالص علييييييييها

ده مش معناه انها زى ماشرحتى 

الله يسامحك يامفتررررررررريه:t32:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



K A T Y قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههه*_​
> _*يخرب عقلك يا مرمر فضحتينا*_​
> _*كدا طيب افرض انا مش عايزاه ياخد باله اني بحبه*_​
> _*وشاف موضوعك يبقي انا رحت في خبر كان*_​
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش بقى يا كاتى قلبك أبيض 
فضيحة تفوت ولا حد يموت هههههههههههههه
وبعدين ليه مش عيزاه ياخد باله...
بقولك ابعتليلى اسمه وسنه وعنوانه وانا هقوم لك بالواجب 
اللى يمشى ورا مرمر ميرحش فى خبر كان يا كاتى 
هيروح..... هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



twety قال:


> ايه يامرمر يامفترهي الكلام ده
> 
> طب ما اهو ممكن تكون واحده عادى يعنى
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياتويتى بقى فى واحدة ممكن تضحك على النكت دى 
أنتى مشفتيش النكت كويس ولا ايه.... ههههههههههههه
أنشاء الله هيسامحنى علشان الخير اللى انا بعمله ده 
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا تويتى ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

*موضوع رائع يامرمر بس انتى واثقه من الكلام ده اجرب يعنى 
وعلى ضمانه خالتى مرمر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
أيوة طبعا على ضمانت خالتك مرمر 
هو انا بلعب ولا ايه...
بس لازم أعرف النتيجة ياكوكو 
ايوة ياعم الموضوع جه فى وقته وانت رايح الكلية بكرة 
أبقى أفتكر خالتك مرمر ساعتها ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

*مرسىىىىى يامرمر 
هبقى افتكر خالتى مرمر 
ولو الموضوع نجح هقولهم عليكى 
وعلى الموضوع وهفضحك فى الجامعه كلها وخوصا انهم مايعرفوكيش 
وهيقولوا انى مجنون
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع منور بصحابه ياباشا ​*


----------



## سيزار (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل فكرنى بنكته رخمه اوى او ممكن يعنى تستخف الواد الى قدمها قووى
زى مثلا

تعالى ياقلبى اعزمك على بيتزا على حسابى ويقولها فين ياقمر تقوله روح عند بيتزا هت وكول لوحدك وانا احسبه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه قوى 
تنفع صدقونى​


----------



## سيزار (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



twety قال:


> ايه يامرمر يامفترهي الكلام ده
> 
> طب ما اهو ممكن تكون واحده عادى يعنى
> 
> ...



-------------------------------------
وانا معاكى يا تويتى ياقمر انتى وريهم الكلام ازاااااااااااااى منوره صدقينى

وانا معاكى واضم صوتى لصوتك الله يسامحك يا مفتريه؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



kokoman قال:


> *مرسىىىىى يامرمر
> هبقى افتكر خالتى مرمر
> ولو الموضوع نجح هقولهم عليكى
> وعلى الموضوع وهفضحك فى الجامعه كلها وخوصا انهم مايعرفوكيش
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
بقى كده يا كوكو 
ماشى ماشى 
دى أخرتها بردوا 
ماشى ياكوكو بس جرب الموضوع ده انت بس
ولما تشوف النتيجة يمكن تجيب لى هدية
ههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

شكرا لمرورك يا سيزار ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

خالى بالك ياتويتى فى ناس شكلها عايزة توقع بينا 
ربنا يسامحهم ههههههههههههههه
عايزين جنازة ويشبعوا فيها لطم 
أرحمنــــــــــا يارب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> بقى كده يا كوكو
> ماشى ماشى
> دى أخرتها بردوا
> ...



*خلاص ماشى مش هقولهم عليكى 
هههههههههههههههه
هجرب الموضوع الاول ولو نجح هجبلك هديه 
ولو مانجحش ​*:gun::gun::gun::act23::act23:​*هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

لا بقى هينجح يا كوكو 
بس اهم حاجة...
يكون ضميرك صافى وقلبك ابيض
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا مش مسئولة بقى لو البت مدت ايدها ولا حاجة 
وياريت ياكوكو تجرب الموضوع نظرى الاول
وبكرة اعمله عملى 
يلا يابنى ربنا يوفقك
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

هههههههههههههههههههه يعني مش هتحرمي طب انا هعمل حزب يا رجال العالم اتحدو يا بنت يا مرمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

*تمد اديها 
لابقى كده مش هايبقى فى هديه خالص
وانا ضميرى اكيد صافى واكيد ابيض 
هجربه طبعا نظرى فى البيت قبل ما اسافر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ياااااااااااااااااااه يا marounandrew
تصدق ده انا عاملة الموضوع ده مخصوص علشانك 
وبعدين ده انا بساعدك يابنى 
بقى دى أخرتى بردوا 
هو الطيب فى الزمان ده كده
هههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك يا واد انت وكمان شكرا لطردك واحد كان خنقنى
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

أيووووووووة جدع يا كوكو
بس انت عارف لو نسيت هديتى 
ربنا مش هيبارك لك فى البت 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

*حاضر يامرمر من عنيه الاتنين 
بس ربنا هيبارك فيها ان شاء الله 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mena_3m (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

الموضوع ده حد مجربه 
علشان انا خايف اروح الجامعه واخلى الناس تفتكرنى اهبل
ياريت حد يؤكد صحه المعلومه الاول بلاش كلام بس
عايز اوراق رسميه تثبت كده


----------



## husam (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

اموووووووت واعرف ميين بعلمك الكلام ده عنجد احلا من دمك ما في


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ع النصائح الغالية دى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



mena_3m قال:


> الموضوع ده حد مجربه
> علشان انا خايف اروح الجامعه واخلى الناس تفتكرنى اهبل
> ياريت حد يؤكد صحه المعلومه الاول بلاش كلام بس
> عايز اوراق رسميه تثبت كده



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين ده يقدر يقول اهبل...
يابنى مواضيعى كلها بتحقق نسبة نجاح عالية 
ومتقلقش الموضوع هيتجرب وهنعرف النتيجة 
كوكو مان اول عضو هيجرب 
ويلا بقى شد حيلك يا مينا علشان انت تبقى تانى عضو تجرب الطريقة دى 
وأنا مستنية الحلاوة
هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



husam قال:


> اموووووووت واعرف ميين بعلمك الكلام ده عنجد احلا من دمك ما في



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه عايزنى اقولك سر المهنة ولا ايه يا حسام 
طيب قولى تدفع كام وانا اقولك 
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى بجد لكلامك الجميل ده يا عسل 
ونورت الموضوع 
وبردوا مش هقولك بجيب الكلام ده منين :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا ع النصائح الغالية دى ​



اى خدمة ياروكى النصايح دى مش هتلاقيها بره 
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يابنتى الفضايح دى 
احنا مش عايزينهم يعرفوا ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يابنتى الفضايح دى 
احنا مش عايزينهم يعرفوا ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يابنتى الفضايح دى 
احنا مش عايزينهم يعرفوا ​


----------



## سيزار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



marmar_maroo قال:


> شكرا لمرورك يا سيزار ونورت الموضوع ​



--------------------------------

صدقينى اشكرك دا ما يجيش جنب زوقك حاجه بجد الف شكر ياجميل ميرسى


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

*الى كل شباب المنتدى
احذروا نصائح خالتكوا مرمر 
ما لاقيتش فايدة من البنات و ما عرفتش توديهم ورا الشمس ولاقيتهم هربوا منها 
قالت الشباب طيبين وبيسمعوا الكلام و اوديهم ورا الشمس
الى هيمشى ورا كلامها احنا مش مسئوليين عنه
فاهميين يا شباب




اسألول مجرب
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

شكرا على المعلومه وجارى التجربه :smil12:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *الى كل شباب المنتدى
> احذروا نصائح خالتكوا مرمر
> ما لاقيتش فايدة من البنات و ما عرفتش توديهم ورا الشمس ولاقيتهم هربوا منها
> قالت الشباب طيبين وبيسمعوا الكلام و اوديهم ورا الشمس
> ...



بقى كده يا يوحنا...
صدقنى انا قلت يارب يطمر فيهم 
ودى أخرتها علشان بعملكوا حاجات تفيدكو 
وطبعا اولا واخيرا الولاد اخواتى زى البنات 

ايه رأيك فى الكلمتين الجامدين دول بقى :t30::t30:
ههههههههههههههههه
هو انت لسه مبتقتش مجرب بس هتبقى اول الضحايا انشاء الله

ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



تونى 2010 قال:


> شكرا على المعلومه وجارى التجربه :smil12:



ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك يا تونى فى التجربة 
بس انا مستنية النتيجة....
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

طيب ما فيش مبروك على العضوية المباركة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

مانت قولتهاااااالك فى موضوع تانى
هو كل شوية ولا ايه.....​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

رجعنا للماضتك تانى 
ماشى يا ستى 
و عالعموم الله يبارك فيكى 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهو العفريت حضر بقى يا يوحنا 
خالى بالك بقى...​


----------



## gift (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

اخلى بالى ازاى يعنى 
اعمل طاسة الخضة ولا اتصرف ازاى مش فاهم 

ولا اقولك اقفى قدام المراية 
وطلعيلوا لسانك 
وقوليلوا 
انصرف​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ميرسى لمرورك يا gift ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

معلش يارب سامحه هو مش قصده أكيد 
ده انا لسه قايلة فيك كلمتين شكرا
هقول ايه هى دى الرجااااااااااااااله 
ابقى راجع موضوع عجائب الرجال
ياساتر يارب احفظنا يارب
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فكتر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

مرسى جدا يا مرمر على النصائح الغالية وهجربها على ضمانتك وشكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



فكتر قال:


> مرسى جدا يا مرمر على النصائح الغالية وهجربها على ضمانتك وشكرا على تعب محبتكم



ربنا يخليك ياجميل على الكلام الحلو ده
ايوة طبعا على ضمنتى متقلقش
بس انا عايزة اعرف النتيجة بقى...
وشكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## mena_3m (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

هاى انا جيت تانى ايه مفيش حد جدع راح جرب ولا ايه
انا مستنى النتيجه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ايه يامينا ده...
وأنا اللى فكرتك جايه تقولى النتيجة وتفرحنى
ماشى يا مينا وانا كمان مستنية زيك اهو 
ربنا يبعت لنا ​


----------



## mena_3m (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

خلاص انا هضحى
بنفسى علشان التجربه
هروح بكره اجرب الموضوع ده وربنا يستر:16:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك يا مينا 
وأنا بدعيلك اهوووووو 
بس ابقى قولنا النتيجة بكرة ​


----------



## qwertyuiop_4now (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ممكن اعرف المواضيع دى بتجبيها من انهى منتدى


----------



## فكتر (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

سلام ونعمة marmarميرسى علي الكلام الجميل ده لاكن انا مش هقدر اجرب الموضوع دلوقتى لانى مسافر علشان الشغل لكن اوعدك بعد 15 يوم اكون رجعت من الشغل  واجرب الموضوع وارد عليكى وربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



qwertyuiop_4now قال:


> ممكن اعرف المواضيع دى بتجبيها من انهى منتدى



يابابا أنا مش بتاعت كوبى بيست 
أخلع بقى....
ومفيش شكرا لمرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



فكتر قال:


> سلام ونعمة marmarميرسى علي الكلام الجميل ده لاكن انا مش هقدر اجرب الموضوع دلوقتى لانى مسافر علشان الشغل لكن اوعدك بعد 15 يوم اكون رجعت من الشغل  واجرب الموضوع وارد عليكى وربنا يباركك



ربنا يوفقك وترجع بالسلامة 
وأنشاء الله تجرب الموضوع وهينجح معاااااااك
ده انا دعيتلك يا عم هههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونوت الموضوع 
ومستنياك بعد 15 يوم​


----------



## nery_ham (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

هههههههه
فضحتينا يا مرمر حرام عليكى احنا بنات غلابة وولاية 
طيب تعالى على الولاد دة هما كلهم مية من تحت تبن
وكل واحد عامل نفسة فلانتينو
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس جميلة خالص يا مرمورة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



nery_ham قال:


> هههههههه
> فضحتينا يا مرمر حرام عليكى احنا بنات غلابة وولاية
> طيب تعالى على الولاد دة هما كلهم مية من تحت تبن
> وكل واحد عامل نفسة فلانتينو
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
مانا عارفة اننا غلابة :kap: 
صدقينى جيت عليهم كتيــــر 
حبيت افرحهم مرة من نفسهم 
ههههههههههه ويارب يطمر 
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا مرمر
بس انتى بتساعديهم ليه يا بت يا مرمر
خلاص شيفاهم قطط مغمضه
الموضوع ده حيجى على دماغنا احنا يا بنتى
اشوف فيكى يوووووووووووووم  ويكون يوم عطلة عشن محدش يبئى فاضيلك*


----------



## بوجى2000 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

*بوجى/  اهلا ازيك يامرمر  محدش شايفك فى الجامعة *
*مرمر/  معلش اصل مشغولة شوية فى الخدمة*
*بوجى/ اصل كنت مشغول عليكى بس الحمد لله اطمنت عليكى*
*مرمر/ لا متقلش انا بخير  عاوز حاجة اصل ارفانة شوية*
*بوجى /اصل كنت عاوز اقولك نكتة بس يارب تعجبك*
*مرمر/ هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بوجى / انا لسة ماقلتهاشفى سرى(دة عبيطة دة ولااة)*
*مرمر/ منا عارفاها*
*بوجى/ لاصدقينى مش بتاعة الحلاوة  *
*بوجى/ ولا البطة بردوااااااااا*
*مرمر/ امال اة انجز     خلصنى مكنتش نكنتة*
*بوجى/ اقولك ياستى   مرة اتنان صعايدة كانوا ماشيين فى الصحراء*
*واحد منهم شايل باب   لقوا فجاءة اسد بيجرى وراهم *
*راح ال  مش ماسك الباب خبط على الباب وقالو افتح  هيكولنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*
*مرمر/ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هتستهبل*
*بوجى/ هو يعنى كان فى بقرش حلاوة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



بوجى2000 قال:


> *بوجى/ اهلا ازيك يامرمر محدش شايفك فى الجامعة *
> 
> *مرمر/ معلش اصل مشغولة شوية فى الخدمة*
> *بوجى/ اصل كنت مشغول عليكى بس الحمد لله اطمنت عليكى*
> ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا مرمر
> بس انتى بتساعديهم ليه يا بت يا مرمر
> خلاص شيفاهم قطط مغمضه
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
معلش يا جيلان يلا نفرحهم مرة من نفسهم 
نورتى الموضوع يا جميل وشكرا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



بوجى2000 قال:


> *بوجى/  اهلا ازيك يامرمر  محدش شايفك فى الجامعة *
> *مرمر/  معلش اصل مشغولة شوية فى الخدمة*
> *بوجى/ اصل كنت مشغول عليكى بس الحمد لله اطمنت عليكى*
> *مرمر/ لا متقلش انا بخير  عاوز حاجة اصل ارفانة شوية*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ايه بوجى ده....
أكيد طبعا دى مرمر مش انا 
اكيد مرمر تانى :a63::a63:
وبعدين مش تستنى لما ادخل علشان اعمل معاك حوار بجد 
اااااااااااه صحيح يمكن ده يكون الحوار مع الجو 
وده كان ردها طيب ماهى ضحكت اهووووو 
اى خدمة ملاحظاتى نفعت اهو ادعيلى بقى 
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا مرمر 
ميرسى ليك يا بوجى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ميرسى لمرورك يا فراشة ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## فكتر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ستام ونعمة يا مرمر معلهش انا اتاخرت عليك فى الردعلشان كنت فى الشغل على فكرة انا جربت الموضوع  ونجحت الفكرة وميرسى جدددددددددددددددددددددددا على النصائح الغالية وربنا يباركك ويكون معاك ايام الامتحانات


----------



## Jesus loves you (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

مرمر ده كلام صعب قووووووووووووى 

هروح الجامعه بكره ازاى كده وهو بيدخل علي المشاركات ديه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

حمدلله على السلامة يا فكتر وكل سنة وانت طيب 
اى خدمة يابنى الناس مش عارفة قيمتى ونصايحى بتعمل ايه 
انا عايزة الحلااااااوة بقى 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



> هروح الجامعه بكره ازاى كده وهو بيدخل علي المشاركات ديه​



ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
طيب قوليلى هو مين وانا لو دخل هنا أطردهولك على طول 
قبل ماسشوف الكلام ده ههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا عسل ونورتى ومتقلقيش لو دايقك ولا حاجة تعالى قوليلى بس​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*




> اذا ضحكت ضحك تمثيليا مبالغا فية ( فتلك الفتاة ترسم على زواج .. وهو ما يشغل بالهااساسا)
> فنصيحة لو مبتحبهاش ابعد .. ولو بتحبها بردو ابعد لانك بالنسبالها مجرد صفقة


 
ههههههههههههههههه

موضوع تحفة يا خالة مريم :t33:

تسلم الايادي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع تحفة يا خالة مريم :t33:
> 
> تسلم الايادي



_*أهلا أهلا يا كوبتك 
صدقنى نورت الموضوع 
بس مين الخالة مريم دى :t32:
ماشى زى بعضه همشى نفسى مريم علشان خاطرك 
هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا باشا *_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

_ههههههههههههه

موضوع تحفة كالعادة _


----------



## kokielpop (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

*شكرا مرمر على النصائح دى 

وجارى التنفيذ لايطاح النتائج ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _ههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع تحفة كالعادة _



شكرا ليكى يا فيبى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



kokielpop قال:


> *شكرا مرمر على النصائح دى
> 
> وجارى التنفيذ لايطاح النتائج ​*



اى خدمة ياكوكى 

وابقى قولنا على النتائج !!​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> بسم ربنا يسوع
> 
> 
> زى ماجبت موضوع للبنات
> ...



*انت فاكرة انك بتهزري
انما الكلام عبقري اوي
100 ب ال 100 صح
مشكورة marmar_maroo
نصائح حقيقية

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت أن البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



كليم متى قال:


> *انت فاكرة انك بتهزري
> انما الكلام عبقري اوي
> 100 ب ال 100 صح
> مشكورة marmar_maroo
> ...



ظالمنى كده دايما :heat: 

اى خدمة ياكليم بس جرب وقولنا على النتيجة :smil16:​


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*

ميرسى يا مرمر على النصائح


"الذكيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة دى "


هههههههههههههههه

بس على فكرة حصل دة معايا بس ما كنش كداااااااااا خالص


هابقى احكيهولكم فى موضوع​


----------



## tete99 (25 أغسطس 2008)

على فكرة مش كل البنات ينفع معاهم كدة خالص​:smi411:​...--...--...--...--...--​بس بصراحة الموضوع جااااااااااااااااامد​:smil16:​thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
يامرمر فضحانا
hahahahahah


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا مرمر على النصائح
> 
> 
> "الذكيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة دى "
> ...



*ثاااااانكس يا دودى لمرورك*​


----------



## ريمون لبيب (22 نوفمبر 2008)

متشكر جدا يا خالتى مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ازاى تعرف ياواد انت البت بتحبك.... تعالى شوف كده*



dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا مرمر على النصائح
> 
> 
> "الذكيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة دى "
> ...



*العفووووووو يادودى 

طيب هنستنى تحكى لنا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

tete99 قال:


> على فكرة مش كل البنات ينفع معاهم كدة خالص​:smi411:​...--...--...--...--...--​بس بصراحة الموضوع جااااااااااااااااامد​:smil16:​thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
> يامرمر فضحانا
> hahahahahah



*هههههههههههههه

طيب عينى فى عينك كده :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ريمون لبيب قال:


> متشكر جدا يا خالتى مرمر



*العفوووووووو ياريمون..*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يسامحك يا مرمر على الفضيحة اللي كتبتيها ههههههههه
ربنا يبارككِ :d


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا مرمر انتى بتحبى المحايده موضوع لينا وموضوع ليهم ههههههههههههههه​


----------

